# gcc -s、strip --strip-all、ld --strip-all之间有何区别阿？

## cnhnln

gcc -s是否相当于strip --strip-all了？或者是ld --strip-all？

gcc -s、strip --strip-all、ld --strip-all之间有何区别阿？

如果要移除符号的话，是设置CFLAGS好呢还是LDFLAGS好呢？

找到的一些相关信息

man strip

 *Quote:*   

>        -s
> 
>        --strip-all
> 
> 	   Remove all symbols.
> ...

 

man ld

 *Quote:*   

>        -s
> 
>        --strip-all
> 
> 	   Omit all symbol information from the output file.
> ...

 

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Link-Options.html#Link-Options

 *Quote:*   

> -s
> 
> Remove all symbol table and relocation information from the executable.

 

----------

